# Is muesli as good as porridge?



## swee'pea99 (27 Nov 2013)

My mate swears by porridge before a training run. I generally have muesli for breakfast. He insists that it has to be porridge. I say what's muesli but porridge with cold milk instead of hot - and a few nuts 'n raisins. Any thoughts?


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2013)

Muesli looks like something you scrape off the bottom of a bird cage. It would have to be porridge


----------



## HLaB (27 Nov 2013)

Nuts and raisin I believe have more energy than energy bars so I can see any disadvantage if you prefer Muesli.


----------



## Dusty Bin (27 Nov 2013)

Porridge will give you a far higher ratio of slow release carbs, compared to muesli. Depending on how far or how fast you are intending to ride, you may also be fine with just a bit of toast, or even just a double espresso.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2013)

I think that porridge is probably digested a bit more quickly than muesli, but I don't have any evidence for that, and if you ate your muesli early enough then it would not matter anyway.

I used to have porridge and muesli on alternate mornings until the nuts in the muesli started to batter my dodgy teeth!


----------



## coffeejo (27 Nov 2013)

Porridge is  so muesli every time.


----------



## Crackle (27 Nov 2013)

Oat based Muesli, granola is the trendy term, without sugar and other crap is what I eat. I like porridge too but it tends to glue itself to everything, so granola, fruit and yoghurt for me.


----------



## ayceejay (27 Nov 2013)

It depends whether you mean a muesli you have made yourself or a shop bought variety that will have sugar and stuff added.
It also depends whether you have soaked the muesli overnight which is better than eating it raw so to speak.


----------



## User482 (27 Nov 2013)

I go for porridge with sliced banana and dried fruit mixed in.


----------



## screenman (27 Nov 2013)

I go with whatever the chef/wife serves up.


----------



## icky (27 Nov 2013)

Porridge with sliced banana and blueberries on days when not at work and fruit granola when out in the wagon . Not a lover of muesli shop bought stuff is packed with sugar


----------



## oldroadman (27 Nov 2013)

Porridge (lots) every time, plus toast, honey, banana. All eaten minimum 2 hours plus before start time.Then 30 minutes before the start some high energy fuel plus a double espresso if you can find one and it doesn't upset your stomach.


----------



## The Brewer (27 Nov 2013)

Mega melt from Subway


----------



## potsy (27 Nov 2013)

Has anyone mentioned ready brek yet?


----------



## nappadang (27 Nov 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> I think someone called Potsy did, a few posts back
> 
> What about bacon, eggs, black pudding, sausages, fried bread and baked beans?


You missed out mushrooms.


----------



## Moon bunny (27 Nov 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Muesli looks like something you scrape off the bottom of a bird cage...


Whereas porridge looks like something you scrape off the bottom of a bird cage, after the birds have had a bout of diarrohea.


----------



## Crackle (27 Nov 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> Personal choice....I find that mushrooms don't do anything for my *TT* skills



Toilet training?


----------



## hopless500 (27 Nov 2013)

I like both, but normally have porridge before a half decent ride.


----------



## Biker Joe (27 Nov 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> I think someone called Potsy did, a few posts back
> 
> *What about bacon, eggs, black pudding, sausages, fried bread and baked beans?*


And porridge. Start with porridge.
If you are going to sweat a lot, season with salt. ( Old army training menu.)


----------



## theclaud (27 Nov 2013)

No.


----------



## 400bhp (27 Nov 2013)

Granola

Granola

Granola


----------



## Ern1e (27 Nov 2013)

HLaB said:


> Nuts and raisin I believe have more energy than energy bars so I can see any disadvantage if you prefer Muesli.


 But nuts also contain more fat and are none to easy for your system to digest so all in all porridge wins IMO. plus you can always add them to the porridge if one would like to !!!


----------



## HLaB (27 Nov 2013)

Ern1e said:


> But nuts also contain more fat and are none to easy for your system to digest so all in all porridge wins IMO. plus you can always add them to the porridge if one would like to !!!


And if the OP doesn't like porridge it loses for them. Unless at a high level its a personal choice and their performance has got more to do with what they are comfortable with.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Nov 2013)

Stick the muesli in the microwave and ride to work on a hybrid - muesli in theory but nudging porridgidity. Porridgidity? Porageitude? I give up. Murrage.


----------



## captainhastings (27 Nov 2013)

Any one tried the muesli from aldi the small boxes thinks it called luxury muesli or some thing comes in three different flavours or types with different fruit. Cheap and very nice


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Nov 2013)

Muesli gives me wind and i'm a laydee so there is no pollution don't fret.

Porridge every time for me if i ever have breakfast.


----------



## uclown2002 (28 Nov 2013)

Simply No!


----------



## srw (28 Nov 2013)

Yes


----------



## srw (28 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2791925, member: 259"]Oats are more filling for longer when cooked.[/quote]
I struggle to understand this. Cooking breaks down the grain and therefore should make it easier to digest, not more difficult (which is what "more filling" is really about). Ditto for soaking.



ayceejay said:


> It depends whether you mean a muesli you have made yourself or a shop bought variety that will have sugar and stuff added.


Depends on the shop. I eat Neals Yard Rich muesli from Holland and Barrett, which is grain, nuts, seeds, fruit and nothing else. It's also cheaper than big-brand supermarket muesli.


----------



## Saluki (28 Nov 2013)

Porridge for me too. In fact, after reading this thread, I am thinking of having Porridge for tea now. I really cannot be bothered to peel veg tonight.


----------



## theclaud (28 Nov 2013)

srw said:


> Yes


You. Outside. Now.


----------



## srw (28 Nov 2013)

I may have some Oat-so-simple in the cupboard if that helps.


----------



## theclaud (28 Nov 2013)

Very funny.


----------



## lukesdad (28 Nov 2013)

Scots or Quaker ?


----------



## lukesdad (28 Nov 2013)

Alpen sweetend or unsweetend ?


----------



## lukesdad (28 Nov 2013)

Too late Ive fallen asleep !


----------



## slowmotion (28 Nov 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Scots or Quaker ?


 Scots every time if you please!


----------



## lukesdad (28 Nov 2013)

slowmotion said:


> Scots every time if you please!


 you were too late


----------



## annedonnelly (28 Nov 2013)

srw said:


> Depends on the shop. I eat Neals Yard Rich muesli from Holland and Barrett, which is grain, nuts, seeds, fruit and nothing else. It's also cheaper than big-brand supermarket muesli.



Sounds like that might be worth a try. I eat Jordans muesli which has no added salt or sugar, but I'm willing to try something different. 

In my experience Holland and Barrett are usually expensive though.

It hasn't been cold enough for porridge yet this winter...


----------



## srw (28 Nov 2013)

Jordan's muesli 50p per 100g
Holland and Barrett Rich muesli 26p per 100g at full price - you can often get buy one get one half price.


----------



## annedonnelly (28 Nov 2013)

srw said:


> Jordan's muesli 50p per 100g
> Holland and Barrett Rich muesli 26p per 100g at full price - you can often get buy one get one half price.



I've been paying £2.50 for 1kg of Jordans. It's just gone back up to about £3 this week though. I'll check out H&B tomorrow - there's one near work. 

I do like Jordans though - nicer than Dorset cereals I think


----------



## ayceejay (28 Nov 2013)

Basic Muesli recipe:
3 lbs rolled oats
1 cup chopped nuts (your choice but nothing salted)
1 cup raisins or chopped dates
2 cups wheat germ flakes
Mix all together and store in an air tight container.
Soak a bowl full in milk overnight.

You can vary the quantities to taste. You can also add granular lecithin to make it creamy or use half Kamut instead of 3 lbs oats (essential to soak) add a fresh banana or yoghurt to the basic recipe.


----------



## Yellow Fang (29 Nov 2013)

I find muesli gives me bad wind.


----------



## ayceejay (29 Nov 2013)

As opposed to good wind is it?


----------



## Irish_Marty (1 Dec 2013)

Porridge is great stuff. I eat it with hot milk and two tablespoons of sugar. Sometimes I through a banana in there.
If you're looking something very tasty, high in energy as well as healthy it's hard to beat heated Ambrosia rice pudding or heated custard.


----------



## montage (4 Dec 2013)

Struggling a bit with porridge and morning rides (need 90 min - 2 hours between food and ride), or if I'm tired from lack of sleep it just sits in the stomach for ages, doing more harm than good. I have taken to having a light cereal and taking a bit more food on the ride instead, does anybody have any knowledge on what kinds of cereal have a better long term energy release? Obviously oats are well up there, so granola / museli is a good shout, but how do your corn flakes compare to your bran flakes?

Shedded wheat is not an option. Shedded wheat is one of the worst things on this plannet. I'd rather chew the corner of my desk.


----------



## Irish_Marty (4 Dec 2013)

montage said:


> Struggling a bit with porridge and morning rides (need 90 min - 2 hours between food and ride), or if I'm tired from lack of sleep it just sits in the stomach for ages, doing more harm than good. I have taken to having a light cereal and taking a bit more food on the ride instead, does anybody have any knowledge on what kinds of cereal have a better long term energy release? Obviously oats are well up there, so granola / museli is a good shout, but how do your corn flakes compare to your bran flakes?
> 
> Shedded wheat is not an option. Shedded wheat is one of the worst things on this plannet. I'd rather chew the corner of my desk.


Crunchy nut. Brunch bars are also brilliant.


----------



## ayceejay (4 Dec 2013)

_"two tablespoons of sugar_"?


----------



## Irish_Marty (5 Dec 2013)

ayceejay said:


> _"two tablespoons of sugar_"?


Yes sugar. Please don't tell me you don't know what sugar is.


----------



## ayceejay (5 Dec 2013)

and then you assume to be smart - ah well.


----------



## VamP (5 Dec 2013)

ayceejay said:


> _"two tablespoons of sugar_"?


 
Tablespoons?

We could have hours of fun with this.


----------



## theclaud (5 Dec 2013)

VamP said:


> Tablespoons?
> 
> We could have hours of fun with this.



It's shocking. What used to be called a dessert spoon is now routinely referred to as a tablespoon, and no one even bothers to have real tablespoons any more. At times I despair of the modern world.


----------



## Haitch (5 Dec 2013)

theclaud said:


> It's shocking. What used to be called a dessert spoon is now routinely referred to as a tablespoon, and no one even bothers to have real tablespoons any more. At times I despair of the modern world.


 
I live in a country that does not have soup spoons!


----------



## theclaud (5 Dec 2013)

Alan H said:


> I live in a country that does not have soup spoons!


OMFG! Do they not have soup, or do they just run at it face-first?


----------



## VamP (5 Dec 2013)

theclaud said:


> OMFG! Do they not have soup, or do they just run at it face-first?


 
I hope they don't use dessert spoons!


----------



## ayceejay (5 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2804540, member: 259"]Sugar? [/quote]


VamP said:


> Tablespoons?
> 
> We could have hours of fun with this.


two?


----------



## jowwy (5 Dec 2013)

Porridge for me too - with half a tea spoon of half spoon sugar


----------



## theclaud (5 Dec 2013)

jowwy said:


> Porridge for me too - with half a tea spoon of half spoon sugar



Is that a very convoluted way of saying a quarter of a teaspoon, or am I missing something?


----------



## jowwy (5 Dec 2013)

No - half spoon is very sweet sugar so you only use half the amount you would normally use.

I normally have one sugar, so with halfspoon i only need half lol


----------



## theclaud (5 Dec 2013)

jowwy said:


> No - half spoon* is very sweet sugar* so you only use half the amount you would normally use.
> 
> I normally have one sugar, so with halfspoon i only need half lol


So... presumably sugar plus sweeteners?


----------



## jowwy (5 Dec 2013)

theclaud said:


> So... presumably sugar plus sweeteners?


Yeh it is, just had to google it to check


----------



## Irish_Marty (6 Dec 2013)

ayceejay said:


> two?


I think your profile pic speaks a thousand words. I'm not sure life can be enjoyed if you're defined by your diet. 
Two tablespoons of sugar is not very much if you're running 20-30 mile or cycling 60-100 mile. Some people might find it to be too sweet thus not to their taste but it's not unhealthy.


----------



## ayceejay (6 Dec 2013)

This is what is known as an ad hominem attack Marty. Note that I question your sugar intake not your person and the picture to the left is an avatar, not me, does your avatar speak a thousand words about you?


----------



## srw (6 Dec 2013)

Sugar with porridge is WRONG - though I might make an exception for muscovado. Porridge should be made with water and salt. It may be served with raisins. Or with whisky. It's a presbyterian dish.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (6 Dec 2013)

srw said:


> Sugar with porridge is WRONG - though I might make an exception for muscovado. Porridge should be made with water and salt. It may be served with raisins. Or with whisky. It's a presbyterian dish.


What has only eating fish got to do with it?


----------



## theclaud (6 Dec 2013)

srw said:


> Sugar with porridge is WRONG - though I might make an exception for muscovado. Porridge should be made with water and salt. It may be served with raisins. Or with whisky. It's a presbyterian dish.



I would take this seriously if you hadn't comprehensively destroyed your credibility upthread.


----------



## growingvegetables (6 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2805737, member: 259"]... snertlepel ...[/quote]

Now that's a word I *LIKE* - it just kinda sounds useful!

Fwiw - porridge, every time. Made with oatmeal; and salted, not sweetened. Or ......... oatmeal made into skirlie.


----------



## Albert (7 Dec 2013)

How about porridge flavoured with a spoonful of Diabetic Jam?

This is my way of stomaching "what is good for me". I am simply not man enough to eat it neat.


----------



## VamP (7 Dec 2013)

For the weight weenies amongst you, adding salt will raise your osmotic balance and increase water retention, so don't do it on race days!


----------

